# Water Mint



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Can't remember the actual name for it. I know it's an edible plant sometimes called Water Mint for it's minty smell and flavor. Found a large planter of it at wally world. I've had it in my ebay cart for over a month planning on buying it for my tanks. On ebay it would have been over $20 with the shipping. Got 11 great full root stems for only $4.44. So excited. Have it in multiple tanks. Took the picture of Fiero (one of my fosters) resting in his sprigs of the mint.

Has anyone else heard of it before or have it in their tanks?


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Is it this?

Mentha aquatic
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f8/Mentha_aquatica_02.jpg


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

no it's this

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clinopodium_brownei

Hardy and really nice looking plant. Here is a mature one (not from my tank)


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Here found some more information on it 

http://www.flowgrow.de/db/aquaticplants/clinopodium-cf-brownei-lindernia-anagallis


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you for the info


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

yeah on ebay (only other place I've seen it) they charge that amount for around 5 stems. So glad I recognized it for what it is and grabbed it.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Okay, that first picture looks like Bacopa, which DOES have a minty/lemmony smell to it. The other pictures look like a finer/smaller stemmed plant. 

I am the *worst* with plant types/names though, so this is just my uneducated two cents.  (Which is probably worth less than those two pennies, lol!)

If it is bacopa, if you let it get to the point that it's growing out of the tank, (above the water) it will sprout the prettiest little blue flowers.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Check out this link if you want to purchase additional water mint.
It's a pond supply company, so you're getting an entire potted plant for about 6$ (not just stems).

http://www.watergarden.org/Featured-Items/2009-End-of-Season-Plant-Sale/Water-Mint

They have grown it emersed, but if it is a true aquatic, it should be fine to grow submerged as well.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll be getting a couple stems of this in a plant package I bought. Is it really edible? :shock:


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Looked it up and you may be right on it being Bacopa. Thanks for the link I'm checking it out.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Yep both the one I originally thought and the Bacopa. 

From what I just read be careful with the Bacopa and just small amounts at a time as it can have a sedative effect. But it's beneficial for Asthma, and Anxiety so good for me if it is that.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

already got a shopping cart full lol now I just need to find about $25


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Here is an overhead view of a few of the branches from the bundle I got. Picked them up and planted on the first. Water level is not down in the tank. The plant has already grown out of the tank.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Strange question - what kind of light is that? Looks like LEDs.

Beneficial for anxiety and sedative effects, eh? Now I'm really interested. 

Looks like a pretty plant.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

It's a 28led. Here is where I got it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00F5PWN0K/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The plant seams to love it. I like the fact that it's portable and I can set it on any tank I'm working on. It was fairly dark in the room when I took that last image so you can tell it really lights it up.


----------

